
DigitalOcean App Platform - davidbarker
http://www.digitalocean.com/docs/app-platform/
======
MaxBarraclough
Somewhat relevant: apparently DigitalOcean's managed Kubernetes had serious
security flaws in its early days after release. [0] Can anyone comment on this
and whether it should colour our impressions here?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22490390](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22490390)

~~~
aliswe
Depending on how they handled that, maybe those incidents should speak for DO,
not against them.

------
MuffinFlavored
Pricing from the article:

CPU Type|CPUs|RAM|Price/mo

Shared|1|1 GB|$12

1\. Buy a $5/mo droplet

2\. sudo apt-get install docker

3\. run your Dockerfile

is that worth a $7/mo (140%) premium?

I would use it if it was the same cost as the underlying droplet.

~~~
nreece
The real benefit seems to be its in-built CI/CD, and horizontal scaling, much
like GCP Cloud Run:

"App Platform allows you to hook up your source code repo and deploy using a
cloud-hosted build system that automatically detects the needed environment to
run your app."

~~~
devxpy
Caprover is what you're looking for.

------
bigums
So this is this solution they’re offering after purchasing Nanobox? I wish it
had more feature parity because this is a bit of let down after a year of
waiting for what they with do with the Nanobox tech.

------
bredren
If they add Django support and do it well, this could siphon a lot of early
development work away from Heroku.

------
bartmika
Exciting! I’ve been looking for this sort of service from DO for a while.

------
hyuuu
how is this compared to google's app engine?

~~~
thethethethe
This seems like more similar to AppEngine Flexible than AppEngine Standard.

From what I gather, it looks like they deploy your code onto managed VMs
instead of running your code on fully managed multi-tenant servers.

Disc: I work for Google opinions are my own

~~~
jagtesh
This is more similar to Cloud Run combined with Cloud Build, when using the
Dockerfile.

~~~
thethethethe
Oh interesting, didn’t see the docker part, thought it was just language
runtimes.

The data plane and pricing model is quite different from Cloud Run though.
Cloud Run is multi-tenant like AppEngine Standard, will scale to zero, and
instead of fixed monthly pricing, you pay for the amount of compute you use
per-second

------
bitz-please
I wonder how to get a beta invite?

